# The latest EOS Utility WANTED!



## tq0cr5i (Jun 27, 2012)

Is there an EOS Utility updater that has the peripheral illumination correction data for the new EF40mm f/2.8 STM? My body is the EOS 5D Mark II.

Anybody who has bought the EOS-1D X and 650D please try to share your bundled latest EOS DIGITAL Solution Disk image.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jun 27, 2012)

The latest version of Digital Photo Professional (3.11.31.0) also does not fully support the new pancake. The lens aberration correction function cannot be applied for the RAW images shot with the lens.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jul 25, 2012)

The latest EOS Utility 2.11.4 Updater still does not support the lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2012)

When its updated, it will be available for all cameras.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jul 25, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> When its updated, it will be available for all cameras.



Please check what you said. The latest EOS Utility has stoppted supporting some discontinued cameras.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Aug 2, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> 2.1.1.4 does not support the 5D MK3 either...
> 
> ET



Please refer to the official manual of the EOS Utility 2.11.


----------



## mfumbesi (Apr 3, 2013)

Follow thi link to latest EOS Utility SW:
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii?selectedName=DriversAndSoftware


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2013)

mfumbesi said:


> Follow thi link to latest EOS Utility SW:
> http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii?selectedName=DriversAndSoftware


 
If you had posted last July when the OP asked, it might have helped.

Tip: In the upper right corner is a red link to unread posts. When you finish reading them, click the mark all messages as read. Then, the next time you will only see new posts since you last visited.


----------

